# Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August







*Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!​*
Als Medienpartner von Anglerdemo freuen wir uns, hier diese Meldung von Anglerdemo bringen zu können, die einmal mehr zeigt, dass die Jungs nicht aufgeben und keine Angst vor großen Tieren haben (Verbände: AUFWACHEN!!)

Mehr Infos:
Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale
---------------------------------------​*Die Meldung*



> So, Attacke- die Bundeskanzlerin kommt!
> 
> Anglerdemo 3.0 findet am 14.07.2017 statt.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Wir wurden ja häufig gefragt, warum 3.0 "Das Finale" heißt. Viele haben uns gefragt, ob wir anschließend aufhören. Nein, werden wir nicht. Aber die Regierungschefin mit diesen irrsinnigen Plänen und Verboten des BMUB zu konfrontieren- mehr geht nicht, deshalb "Das Finale".

Als man uns aus Berlin Anfang Juni auf dem kleinen Dienstweg über den Besuch der Bundeskanzlerin in Heiligenhafen informierte, war der Termin für 3.0 für uns klar. Deshalb konnten wir auch mit dem Titel "Das Finale" schon früh online gehen, durften aber den Termin noch nicht veröffentlichen. Erst als die Lübecker Nachrichten davon Wind bekommen haben, konnten wir den 14.07 nennen. Wir haben schon frühzeitig mit der Planung beginnen können,was auch wichtig war, denn die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen beim Besuch der Bundeskanzlerin Frau Dr. Angela Merkel sind natürlich hoch.

Uns war von Beginn an wichtig, den Besuch der Kanzlerin nicht zu stören, sondern lediglich die Bundeskanzlerin für die Pläne des BMUB zu sensibiliseren. Dafür haben wir natürlich einige Pläne in der Schublade. Es wird von unserer Seite absolut friedlich sein und das hoffen (fordern) wir von allen Anglern vor Ort! Wir sollten ein absolut positives Bild abgeben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Topp!!

Ihr macht das schon richtig!!!

Da könnten sich die Verbanditen ein Beispiel nehmen!!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Wow, Coup gelungen!


----------



## UMueller (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Uns war von Beginn an wichtig, den Besuch der Kanzlerin nicht zu stören, sondern lediglich die Bundeskanzlerin für die Pläne des BMUB zu sensibiliseren. Dafür haben wir natürlich einige Pläne in der Schublade. Es wird von unserer Seite absolut friedlich sein und das hoffen (fordern) wir von allen Anglern vor Ort! Wir sollten ein absolut positives Bild abgeben!



Wahrnehmen sollte sie uns aber schon #h|wavey:|splat:#v


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Wirklich klasse Leistung von euch, kann man nur in höchsten Tönen loben... #6 macht weiter so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Wahrnehmen sollte sie uns aber schon #h|wavey:|splat:#v


Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen und habe vollstes Vertrauen.

*Das organisiert ja Anglerdemo!!*

Und eben nicht der DAFV, der DMV, der LAV-MeckPomm oder der LSFV-SH, bei denen solche Bedenken angebracht wären....


----------



## Herbynor (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber so einen kleinen bitteren Beigeschmack habe ich schon. Nicht vergessen, unsere Angi möchte im September wieder gewählt werden. Sie wird ihre eigenen Leute nicht in die Pfanne hauen, darum werde ich das alles daran messen, was dabei rauskommt. Ich interpretiere das alles als Schön-Wetter- machen für die Wahl.
Hoffentlich irre ich mich mit dieser Annahme.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

1.:
Wenn die Kanzlerin selber nix richten will/kann, kommt eh das Angelverbot.

Da MUSS man ran (ausser als schlafende Verbanditen)..

2.:
Auch Schulz will Kanzler werden und gewählt - und steht auf Anfrage zu seiner Ministerin Hendricks und deren Aussagen zum Angelverbot gegen kleine Leute wie Angler und für EU-Industriefischerei (siehe inzwischen zensierter Bericht beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband:  Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband )..

Ihr könnt alle wie die Verbände natürlich auch weiterschlafen und nix tun, das nicht weiterverbreiten, nicht mithelfen, dass das möglichst viele erfahren.

Jeder muss das selber für sich wissen und entscheiden...

Ich werde helfen und weiterverbreiten.....


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Ob sie da aus Ihrer Haut kann???
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/angelnde-politiker-ganz-dicke-fische-a-712916-2.html
Man beachte Absatz 2...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*



Franky schrieb:


> Ob sie da aus Ihrer Haut kann???
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/angelnde-politiker-ganz-dicke-fische-a-712916-2.html
> Man beachte Absatz 2...


Geil Franky - bist (einer meiner) Bester(n)


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

Wenn man Öffentlichkeit für seine Anliegen herstellen möchte ist die Bundeskanzlerin nicht gerade die schlechteste Adresse. 

Von daher: Großen Respekt an das Team von Anglerdemo #6 #6 #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!*

wow, klasse gemacht


----------

